# Hunting Knife



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 1, 2014)

Helped a friend finishing this little blade. Curly Koa, Moosehorn and nickle silver spacers. Coated finish. Came out pretty nice for a first


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 2, 2014)

Very cool.
You definitely have finishing Koa figured out.
Nice work....both of you.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 3, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> Very cool.
> You definitely have finishing Koa figured out.
> Nice work....both of you.



Thanks Mark.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr. M,
I am not sure whether to resent you or to thank you.
After seeing the finish you attain with the Koa, I keep looking back on projects of my own and am considering re-finishing a few.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 3, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> Mr. M,
> I am not sure whether to resent you or to thank you.
> After seeing the finish you attain with the Koa, I keep looking back on projects of my own and am considering re-finishing a few.



Mark. as you know the grain of Koa is magical. and to put some extra time on the finish will only make it be worth it imo.
Would love to see the things u done in koa. dont be shy to post


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah this handle is finished great!


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 4, 2014)

Mr.Magnus said:


> Mark. as you know the grain of Koa is magical. and to put some extra time on the finish will only make it be worth it imo.
> Would love to see the things u done in koa. dont be shy to post


I will have to do something new and kitchen related.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 4, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> I will have to do something new and kitchen related.



Anything in Koa is worth seeing imo


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 4, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah this handle is finished great!



Thanks Dave.


----------

